# XBMC Films a -1mn



## Loctar (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous
Merci a ceux qui pourront me donner un coup de main...

Alors je vous expose dans un premier temps ma config :
- Apple TV 2 sous iOS 4.2.2 (build 8F305) jailbreak sous SeasonPass 4.3
- Pogoplug avec un western digital my passport 2.5 de 500G
- Dernière version XBMC a jour part NiTO TV

Mon  soucis est que je trouve bien mon DD sous upnp je rentre sans problème  sous mes répertoires, mes films sont bien référencés mais lorsque je  clique sur un film XBMC bloque et plante  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je suis obligé de débrancher le fil d'alim de l'apple tv pour le relancer.

Je  précise que je possède une PS3 qui trouve sans problème mon pogoplug et  lance tous les fichiers présent sur le DD sans aucune exception.

Avant la mise a jour de l'ios j'étais en build 8F202 je n'avais pas ce soucis et tout marchait parfaitement.

Un  point qui peut être important que je n'ai pas précise , lorsque je suis  sur un fichier avi et que j'appuie longtemps sur menu , dans  information du film la durée de tout mes films est a -1 Minutes.

Pour avoir fait des essais complémentaires j'ai le même soucis de plantage sur un simple fichier MP3 dans la section musique...

J'ai passé la nuit dessus (couché a 7h30 du mat)... Franchement je comprend pas le problème...
J'ai  tenté le re-jailbreak avec PwnageTool,snowbreeze et je suis repassé par  SeasonPass ,a chaque fois réinstall du Firm Off entre chaque tentatives  , le jailbreak OK a chaque fois, install de XBMC que ce soit par Nito  ou meme par aTV Flash Black version 6 :impossible de faire fonctionner  mes fichiers avi par XBMC !!!
Que ce soit sous Mac ou Windows même résultats !!

J'ai  un iphone ,un ipod et et un ipad ,j'ai installé XBMC sur les trois et  tout se passe sans aucuns problèmes...Je comprend plus rien et j'avoue  que ça ménerve car j'aime bien arriver a mes fins 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Autre  précision qui aura peut-être son importance , je n'ai pas la taille de  mes fichiers indiquée au bout de chaque avi en mode liste (alors que ça  fonctionne sur ipad and co) , en fait je n'ai aucunes infos sur mes  fichiers et j'ai toujours -1 sur la durée de mes films...

J'ai essayé un partage SMB et tout fonctionne parfaitement...
Je retrouve bien la taille de mes divx, la durée , et les infos , de plus ça scrab nickel.
XBMC fonctionne donc très bien avec mon aTV2...

Je viens de terminer l'install du dernier 4.3 8F455 SeasonPass , jailbreak ok , install nitoTV ok, install xbmc ok et lors de la config uPnP j'ai encore le même problème...

J'en appelle a vos lumière car moi la je patauge 
Merci !!


----------

